# bilenky tandem



## kccomet (Dec 5, 2021)

picked this up today, local of course. I sure didn't need a tandem, but this was is a pretty noted builder and the price was more than right


----------



## sam (Dec 5, 2021)

nice bike. we have one also but haven ridden in some time. a well respected tandem builder


----------

